

Ask HN: Startup idea feedback, please - goodmars

An Ad.ly for video blogs:<p>A self-service platform for advertisers to sponsor vloggers on a per episode(s) basis.<p>The endorsement is a short creative (written by the advertiser) which the vlogger will say in the beginning of the the episode.<p>An advertiser could choose which vloggers to pitch their ad too and then submit a bid to a particular vlogger. The vlogger then approves or denies the request. Once the vlogger records the episode with the endorsement, the sponsor can verify.<p>In the textual info of the video or as an annotation in the video itself, a link to the ad campaign will be present.<p>An estimated price per episode can be determined by the publisher's average views per video (maybe most recent videos to be fair), frequency of episodes and Twitter stats.<p>Advertisers can target their campaigns by user engagement(#comments, replies, rating), audience type, and subject topics (Keywords + advertisers can watch a video themselves to determine appropriateness).<p>*YouTube was the assumed distribution platform for ease of explanation
======
goodmars
"Haul Vloggers" welcomed.

